# Awesome Wire Job.



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Just found this cruising white trash repair. :laughing: The house in question is actually one city north from me. I don't now where it is but it wouldn't take long to find it.


----------



## Willy is (May 20, 2010)

That totally fooled me. I thought it was going to a neighbors garage in an illegal splice.
(it would have been a shorter run)

Years ago I considered a monthly magazine with "features" on genius engineering and such home improvements, the monthly Darwin award, lo cuisine, yard art, and feng shui antidotes etc. 

Thanks, that was fun.

willy


----------



## JustaFramer (Jan 21, 2005)

Yeah I have seen some funky stuff done with electrical. 50 feet of live romex coiled in a crawl space no twist caps. It was there for 25 years before I found it. :blink: Knob and tube in attic space that was spliced into like 10 times with k&t and romex. No j-box. I thought it was a big ass spider web. Either way didn't want to get bite by it. 

People do stupid stuff with electrical.


----------



## Willy is (May 20, 2010)

In the early 80's i bought a "fixer upper". It was serious bad news. The village idiot owned it and did lots and lots of his own repair. It had a mix of the same type of repair as the original Utube, amazing PVC plumbing and deferred maintenence. 

It was hell soaked in cat piss. :laughing:

When I ripped out all the walls I saw some of his wiring skills. Any wrong way to do it he did it; running splices, reversing wires open grounds, and a zillion added branches off of one circuit. I just kept plugging in the tester and tracing it back.
I was kinda like buying a 100 dollar car. 

I bought that house when interests were high; it carried a 16% adjustable interest rate. 

willy


----------



## superseal (Feb 4, 2009)

You guys got it wrong - he simply tapped into the electric fence for the door openers. His own little Jurassic Park:blink:


----------



## bluebird5 (Dec 13, 2010)

haha... I bet those babies are gettin like a massive 85 volts. what is the allowed voltage drop from the feeder alowed to be 3%?


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Sad to say but i see this kind of thing all the time, very hard to convince some people that this is dangerous. I bet the extension cord gets a little warm if you open both doors, it is what 16ga wire at best.


----------



## William James (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks for sharing. That was amusing. 
Atleast they used staples. 


----------



## tcleve4911 (Mar 26, 2006)

Perfect timing.............
My buddy's in the process of installing garage door openers so I sent him this how-to video
Thanks!!!!!!:clap::laughing::laughing::jester:


----------



## 480sparky (Feb 1, 2009)

woodchuck2 said:


> Sad to say but i see this kind of thing all the time, very hard to convince some people that this is dangerous. I bet the extension cord gets a little warm if you open both doors, it is what 16ga wire at best.



But........... but............ "Electricity is _EASY_! Any 12-year-old retard can do it!" :shifty:

The problem stems from the fact that most people don't know the dangers, but think they do.... "As long as the breaker doesn't trip, it must be safe and correct."


----------



## woodchuck2 (Feb 27, 2008)

Exactly! It is kind like if they cannot see the danger than there must not be any danger . I have found extension cords run through ceilings before, under carpets, stapled along walls. Some of the people and what they do is just unbelievable and they think they are right at what they do. I have seen people in mobile homes knock out a window, stuff in a piece of roofing tin, cut a hole in the center and shove a stove pipe out and call it good and fire up the wood stove . These are same type of people who will chop off the end of their enterance cord for that same mobile home "that is too short" and twist on any large wire they can find and run it to their power disconnect. It will be just taped together and stuffed into the panel with no connector/bushing. No big deal though, anyone can do it.


----------



## PrestigeR&D (Jan 6, 2010)

I know who did that!!!! SWES Elecric.......:shifty:

B.


----------



## Station1 (Apr 20, 2010)

That's very entertaining! Unfortunately, there's probably lots of those kind of folks around.


----------



## Snobnd (Jul 1, 2008)

_So do the doors work?? :whistling_


----------



## gevensen (Mar 26, 2011)

i just caught something similar on top of a building burning and sparking close to a bell tower on a roof in wet weather, I was up there for another reason. that fence and maybe house would be histoire down the road


----------



## sparkysteve (Jan 27, 2006)

JustaFramer said:


> Just found this cruising white trash repair. :laughing: The house in question is actually one city north from me. I don't now where it is but it wouldn't take long to find it.


You are right, it wouldn't be hard to find that house. Just follow the fire trucks and look for the smoke. :no:


----------



## tbronson (Feb 22, 2010)

480sparky said:


> But........... but............ "Electricity is _EASY_! Any 12-year-old retard can do it!" :shifty:
> 
> The problem stems from the fact that most people don't know the dangers, but think they do.... "As long as the breaker doesn't trip, it must be safe and correct."


Naw mate! That's not electricity! That's a protected from cats and dogs run for all the squirrels mice and other small animals in the neighborhood to use to get from the cold garage to the nice warm laundry room to pick up lint for their little nests! And how thoughtful that they used wire like that! That way the poor dears could keep their paws warm on cold days!

Good grief! Thats just scary.


----------



## SHI (Jul 7, 2009)

O my god:blink:


----------

